# Smok Stick V8 Kit



## Nailedit77 (15/12/16)

*The Pen Style Cloud Beast*
Stick V8 is the newest pen style starter kit from SMOK, which brings the user experiences to the top level of its kind, the battery has a 3000mAh super high capacity and 20amps continious discharge capability, while its tank is the famous TFV8 big baby tank which is 5ml and shares all the baby beast coils, when used with the included baby M2 coil head, which specially made for stick v8 battery , it will bring you a smooth and flavorful clouds,besides its swivel top cap design just brings you so much convenience when refills, all in all, this kit will defintely made to be one of your favorite daily vaping device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/2/17)

Looks like more colors coming soon


----------

